# Spring und Hibernate3 - CGLib Enhancement failed



## rapthor (30. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

ich verwende Hibernate 3 mit Spring und möchte nun ein paar Tests mit der Datenbank durchführen. Ich bekomme folgende Meldung bei der ersten Initialisierung:


```
2006-10-30 23:51:25,656 [main] ERROR org.hibernate.proxy.BasicLazyInitializer - CGLIB Enhancement failed: de.meins.Group
java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: org.objectweb.asm.ClassWriter.<init>(Z)V
	at net.sf.cglib.core.DebuggingClassWriter.<init>(DebuggingClassWriter.java:47)
	at net.sf.cglib.core.DefaultGeneratorStrategy.getClassWriter(DefaultGeneratorStrategy.java:30)
	at net.sf.cglib.core.DefaultGeneratorStrategy.generate(DefaultGeneratorStrategy.java:24)
	at net.sf.cglib.core.AbstractClassGenerator.create(AbstractClassGenerator.java:216)
	at net.sf.cglib.core.KeyFactory$Generator.create(KeyFactory.java:145)
	at net.sf.cglib.core.KeyFactory.create(KeyFactory.java:117)
	at net.sf.cglib.core.KeyFactory.create(KeyFactory.java:108)
	at net.sf.cglib.core.KeyFactory.create(KeyFactory.java:104)
	at net.sf.cglib.proxy.Enhancer.<clinit>(Enhancer.java:69)
	at org.hibernate.proxy.CGLIBLazyInitializer.getProxyFactory(CGLIBLazyInitializer.java:116)
	at org.hibernate.proxy.CGLIBProxyFactory.postInstantiate(CGLIBProxyFactory.java:41)
	at org.hibernate.tuple.PojoEntityTuplizer.buildProxyFactory(PojoEntityTuplizer.java:161)
	at org.hibernate.tuple.AbstractEntityTuplizer.<init>(AbstractEntityTuplizer.java:131)
	at org.hibernate.tuple.PojoEntityTuplizer.<init>(PojoEntityTuplizer.java:55)
	at org.hibernate.tuple.TuplizerLookup.create(TuplizerLookup.java:64)
	at org.hibernate.tuple.EntityMetamodel.<init>(EntityMetamodel.java:257)
	at org.hibernate.persister.entity.AbstractEntityPersister.<init>(AbstractEntityPersister.java:412)
	at org.hibernate.persister.entity.SingleTableEntityPersister.<init>(SingleTableEntityPersister.java:108)
	at org.hibernate.persister.PersisterFactory.createClassPersister(PersisterFactory.java:55)
	at org.hibernate.impl.SessionFactoryImpl.<init>(SessionFactoryImpl.java:216)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.buildSessionFactory(Configuration.java:1176)
	at org.springframework.orm.hibernate3.LocalSessionFactoryBean.newSessionFactory(LocalSessionFactoryBean.java:807)
	at org.springframework.orm.hibernate3.LocalSessionFactoryBean.buildSessionFactory(LocalSessionFactoryBean.java:740)
	at org.springframework.orm.hibernate3.AbstractSessionFactoryBean.afterPropertiesSet(AbstractSessionFactoryBean.java:131)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.invokeInitMethods(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:1062)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.initializeBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:1029)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.createBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:420)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory$1.getObject(AbstractBeanFactory.java:245)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultSingletonBeanRegistry.getSingleton(DefaultSingletonBeanRegistry.java:141)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory.getBean(AbstractBeanFactory.java:242)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory.getBean(AbstractBeanFactory.java:156)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.BeanDefinitionValueResolver.resolveReference(BeanDefinitionValueResolver.java:246)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.BeanDefinitionValueResolver.resolveValueIfNecessary(BeanDefinitionValueResolver.java:128)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.applyPropertyValues(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:955)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.populateBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:729)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.createBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:416)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory$1.getObject(AbstractBeanFactory.java:245)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultSingletonBeanRegistry.getSingleton(DefaultSingletonBeanRegistry.java:141)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory.getBean(AbstractBeanFactory.java:242)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory.getBean(AbstractBeanFactory.java:156)
	at de.meins.Main.printUsers(Main.java:39)
	at de.meins.Main.main(Main.java:58)
```




Ich habe jetzt in verschiedenen Foren gelesen, dass dies daran liegt, dass die Klasse Group einen privaten Konstruktor ohne Argumente deklariere. Das stimmt aber in meinem Fall nicht:




```
package de.meins;

public class Group
{
	private long id;
	private String name;
	private String description;
	
	public Group()
	{
		
	}
	
	public long getId()
	{
		return id;
	}

	public void setId(long id)
	{
		this.id = id;
	}
	
	public String getName()
	{
		return name;
	}
	
	public void setName(String name)
	{	
		this.name = name;
	}
	
	public String getDescription()
	{
		return description;
	}
	
	public void setDescription(String description)
	{
		this.description = description;
	}
}
```



Was mache ich hier falsch?


----------



## SlaterB (31. Okt 2006)

an falscher Version liegts nicht?
http://forum.springframework.org/showthread.php?t=26713

veraltete class-Datei wohl auch nicht?

test evtl. noch mal mit einem neuen Bean mit neuen Name ohne Konstructor ganz leer
public class X {
},
falls das überhaupt dann noch möglich ist,

aber ein Sinn ist da nicht wirklich zu erkennen..


----------



## rapthor (31. Okt 2006)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> an falscher Version liegts nicht?



Ich hatte die neuesten ASM-Bibliotheken in Version 3.0 RC1 geladen und für die CGLib erst das Paket mit eigens mitgelieferten ASM-Bibliotheken referenziert. Nachdem ich CGLib nurch die "nodep"-Version ersetzt habe und bei ASM eine Version nach unten gegangen bin (2.2.3), hat es schließlich geklappt.

Danke!

Der von dir angegebene Beitrag half mir bei der Lösungsfindung.


----------

